# Autoturn bad why continue for 3 years?



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I read sscotsman Ariens blog.

For the first 3 years Ariens had the Autoturn feature they had problems with it. 

Then why did they continue it for 3 years? Did it take that long for the problems to show? 

If it took that long for them to come up with a fix then they should have discontinued it until they had a fix rather than to continue to produce a problem.


----------



## 351beno (Oct 12, 2017)

Because it worked as it should. They have made changes to help with wondering but it took weight off the front that people like. Its more of a compromise either way. But both setups have work fine you just need to figure out the best way to use it on your terrain.


----------



## CarbineMan (Jan 8, 2018)

We just bought a RapidTrak with autoturn and it works great. 

If Ariens made changes wouldn’t the assembly have a different part number?


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Not everyone had issues with the Auto Turn.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

The AutoTurn on my Ariens Hydro Pro 28 works great. Very easy to turn and works as advertised in a few inches or more that foot of snow.


----------



## jburson250 (Oct 25, 2017)

AutoTurn on my Pro 28 works great. My driveway is old and lumpy, so I'm using poly skids this winter. New driveway coming summer '18.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

I've fitted poly skids to my 24" SHO within the past week. No more jumping around - - completely eliminated.


----------



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

When I was going fast down the driveway in 2 inches of snow it was a problem, then I put wheels on the front. It's awesome now.

If you have issues find a way to reduce the resistance on the skids...


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

uberT said:


> I've fitted poly skids to my 24" SHO within the past week. No more jumping around - - completely eliminated.


Just wondering, I don't have a newer machine, my toro is 27 years old, my Ariens is 23 years old and my Craftsman is 18 years old, but this auto turn situation - does it relate to trac snow blowers, wheeled snow blowers, or both? Would the ArmorSkids help with the auto turn problems? Just seeking knowledge.


----------



## barney (Nov 21, 2017)

I think that new Ariens auto turn track is going to be a big win for Ariens.


----------



## knu2xs (Jan 6, 2015)

aldfam4 said:


> Would the ArmorSkids help with the auto turn problems? Just seeking knowledge.



Auto Turn is on both wheeled & track blowers.


I have two wheeled Ariens with Auto Turn and haven't had an issue with either and do run Armor Skids on both.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

There will always be those for whom the auto turn feature won't work best for them, you can't make 100% of the people happy. But I agree for the majority I think it will be great for Ariens.


----------



## KennyT (Nov 21, 2017)

My big, 332lb Pro 28 has auto turn, works great, handles way better than my old, tiny ST824, the big machine feels lighter than the old machine.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

That's cool if it's working better now! But I'll confess it still makes me kinda nervous. Granted, the way I buy machines, I wouldn't have the possibility of getting anything with AutoTurn for 10+ years, so it's a distant problem  

But the inconsistency is what concerns me. For some people it works great, for others, not as much. My differential is a known quantity, at least. And a pair of triggers is manual, so there shouldn't be too many surprises. When systems are supposed to figure it out all on their own, that's tougher. 

I'm still not quite sure how it's supposed to differentiate between you twisting the handlebars, and one side of the bucket catching on some solid, packed stuff in the snow. I guess that's what the different skids are supposed to help with, to make it less likely to catch on things, so that hopefully the main sideways inputs are from the operator.


----------



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

When I experimented with my machine years ago with auto turn (30" platinum), it was OK when I traveled at snowblower speed. If you have 12+ inches of heavy wet snow your traveling at the slowest speed. The auto turn don't aggravate much if at all when your crawling. The main issues is when you want to clean 2 inches of snow and run in high gear. Then the auto turn will buck me all over the sidewalk. I catch a seam on the ground and bang the skid grabs that lip and your going on a hard turn in another direction. GRRR

If you have problems with this machine, the solution is easy. Find a way to reduce the drag on the skids, do the Poly shoes thing or add wheels. Then the problem is gone like a bad dream.

Today I really like the auto turn. I have a large area to clear, but after 1 or more hours (at times) using it I'm not tired at all. I'm using the big heavy 36" machine too, not some compact thing.


----------



## bp0416 (Jan 1, 2018)

Adding the poly skids made the auto-turn feature much more consistent - I had very few complaints anyway, other than a few times the steel skid would catch on the edge of the driveway and pull - but the poly skids made a very good system even better.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

i love the auto turn so far went laser straight for me
i did but poly skids
set tire pressure at 12.
2015 not the relocated axle version


----------



## jjlrrw (Feb 4, 2015)

Bottom line for most people who said it works and they like it they needed to purchase aftermarket products to get there. It does work well in turtle speed, just watch the Ariens video they are all using it in very slow feet shuffle mode. I like to get out there and snow blow in the AM and PM if needed I don't wait for the snow to end. A week ago I used it Thursday AM, PM Friday AM, PM and Saturday AM. We clear about 200' of driveway and two parking areas so the feet shuffle mode is not an option. 

The feature works great in the shop and a surface that is clear of snow and ice in any speed. The first few years had way too much front bucket weight (reason for the axle moving). I would like to give a new one a try but my dealer does not even want to talk trade in, told me to sell on CL I would be better off, I think they know what I got and don't want to sell it to a new customer.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I could deal with needing to buy different skids. Heck, I bought the Ariens poly skids for my differential machine, as my steel skids were worn out, and these should be gentler on the driveway. 

But if shifting the axle forward was a bulk of the Autoturn improvement, then as you said, the improvement is relying somewhat on better balance, and less weight on the bucket and skids. That's fine for helping Autoturn. I assume that the reduced weight on the bucket, like the poly skids, make it less likely to catch on things, pulling the bucket to the side, thus confusing the Autoturn. 

But that would therefore mean you'd have more Autoturn trouble if you put added weight on the bucket, to help hold the nose down. I have about 25 lbs on my bucket, for that purpose. And it does help when going up my driveway's incline, as well as when driving into dense snowbanks. If I had an Autoturn machine, that front weight might create problems, as it's essentially the opposite of what Ariens did by shifting the axle forward. That's unfortunate.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

jjlrrw said:


> Bottom line for most people who said it works and they like it they needed to purchase aftermarket products to get there. It does work well in turtle speed, just watch the Ariens video they are all using it in very slow feet shuffle mode. I like to get out there and snow blow in the AM and PM if needed I don't wait for the snow to end. A week ago I used it Thursday AM, PM Friday AM, PM and Saturday AM. We clear about 200' of driveway and two parking areas so the feet shuffle mode is not an option.
> 
> The feature works great in the shop and a surface that is clear of snow and ice in any speed. The first few years had way too much front bucket weight (reason for the axle moving). I would like to give a new one a try but my dealer does not even want to talk trade in, told me to sell on CL I would be better off, I think they know what I got and don't want to sell it to a new customer.


I used it before i had the poly shoes on it went right next to the side of my house perfect
I just like the poly skids
my st824 has roller blade wheels
that foolish light is the worst thing on the machine by a footall field
propér adjustment of scraper tire pressure and bucket to blower and are big
my driveway isnt great i was worried about auto turn glad its laser straight for me
iam to old for bs anymore lots of power finsh faster no wrestling machines anymore
IMO is 50% cant set up there machine 50% have a really bad surface affectting it still not the best frim ariens on that
the light is a 100% joke prior round light was molded in its housing sticking forward
.ariens free of charge is sending me another light decal to try
ty to them
if not ill modify it


----------



## northframingham (Jan 6, 2018)

knu2xs said:


> Auto Turn is on both wheeled & track blowers.
> 
> 
> I have two wheeled Ariens with Auto Turn and haven't had an issue with either and do run Armor Skids on both.


*QUESTION:* When adding the *ARMORskids*, did you have to *0*,* 1 *or *2* spacers per side and if you did use spacers; did the OEM shoe bolts fit (long enough)?

*Your input is appreciated.* Thinking of buying them for my Ariens Hydro Pro 28"


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

I bought the Ariens polymer skids. That really made a huge improvement for the areas around my property where I struggled with Autoturn. such as where the sidewalk meets the road. It's not a hard curb nor a formed asphalt one, but asphalt that drops about 2 inches in a foot. The machine didn't know which way to go, better now.

The last storm we got about 15" over a day. Started at night, tapered off late afternoon just before dusk. I watched my neighbor with his little Cub Cadet go out three times. I waited until it was completely stopped and did the whole thing in one bite. I prefer that, because the machine likes to work. It just sounds great with a heavier load on it for some reason. Is it abuse? Maybe a little, but it throws further with a mouthful.


----------

